# How Bad is Your Christmas Hangover?



## Tingle (Dec 26, 2021)

Also do you think Santa gets shitfaced off of eggnog once he gets home every year?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 26, 2021)

Legit I don't know how you're supposed to get a hangover without consuming drinks that have enormous amounts of sugar in them and also not drinking any water.
Keep hydrated and drink mostly unsweetened clear liquors and hangovers aren't much of a thing. It's how DSP gets away with guzzling a half a handle of gin every night while still producing so much positive quality content during the day.

(Also there's no way in hell Santa waits until he gets home to get shitfaced)


----------



## misterduckford (Dec 26, 2021)

I did vodka. A lot of it. And ate a whole salty fucking pizza. Life is pain.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Dec 29, 2021)

What's a hangover?


----------

